# Question: How do I get this effect



## omar760 (Jan 9, 2013)

How can I get the dust effect of my photos?

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zq8ocm&s=6


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 10, 2013)

The referenced image (I professor type with a yoyo) just looks like a bad image in shadow with inadequate contrast.   Is that the right example?

Seriously, not sure what you mean, but the grain slider (develop near the bottom in newer lightrooms) may give you something that looks a bit like dust?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Omar, welcome to the forum!

I think that's a scan, with dust on the scanner.  LR's not the tool for the job, but you could do it with PS.  Probably scan a negative or print, increase the contrast so it's pure black and white, and then overlay that over a photo and set the layer to Lighten mode or something along those lines.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 10, 2013)

My apologies, I thought you wanted to get the effect put into your programs, but I think you meant "off" of your programs.   I apologize for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2013)

I had a clue - I'd only just deleted a duplicate thread which was phrased slightly differently "How can I get those dust marks on my photos? I really like the old feel to it."


----------

